
Zuckerberg’s manifesto says: “it’s really, really… really complicated” - imartin2k
http://meshedsociety.com/zuckerbergs-globalization-manifesto-says-its-really-really-really-complicated/
======
aisofteng
Low effort writing that says nothing of substance but attempts to get a rise
out of the reader. Pass.

~~~
imartin2k
Ok I'll try better next time.

~~~
aisofteng
I take it you're the author, then? If so, let me ask you: what were you trying
to accomplish with this writing, why, and why do you feel that your chosen
rhetoric accomplishes that?

~~~
imartin2k
It was mostly a follow-up to the blog post mentioned in the beginning of this
one. Probably it didn't make sense to post it here.

